# Railgon plans



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey does anyone have plans for the railgons that Marty, Bryan and others have built? I'm looking for an easy project and these seem like they might be the ticket.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to find the e-mail with the parts size list.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12 Jul 2009 07:30 AM 
I need to find the e-mail with the parts size list. Yeah they are a neat little project. I made some slight modifications from the plans that Marty had sent me, mostly using a different size Plastruct strip on the side ribs, but they come out real nice. I need to built quite a few more, but ive been busy lately with LIFE hehe


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Marty - would really appreciate getting a copy of the email. Went through my hit-and-miss (mostly miss) back issues of MR and RMC I have but very few things that I would be interested in building - so it'd be great to have a new project.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Posted By yutzk on 12 Jul 2009 07:44 AM 
Yeah they are a neat little project. I made some slight modifications from the plans that Marty had sent me, mostly using a different size Plastruct strip on the side ribs, but they come out real nice. I need to built quite a few more, but ive been busy lately with LIFE hehe


Hey yutzk - if you happen to have the email from Marty maybe you can send it to me via the forums here. I think I saw in another thread that Marty is pretty busy at the moment..also thinking if you've been at these recently it might be a bit easier to find in your inbox 

Thanks guys - hope to build a few soon....


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

I wouldn't mind having the plans also.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

If I get them I can whip together a drawing here and spread the info far and wide  However nothing in my inbox yet!


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like a copy of the plans too


----------



## NFLDRailway (Apr 10, 2008)

I've got a copy of railgon drawings. I can send anybody a copy. Affraid if post them up I"ll cause a copyright issue. I be glad to send anybody that wants, a copy. 

Sean 
NFLD Railway 
Ottawa Division


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Frank did you get lost railgon drawing plan?


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks to all who have responded! I now have the RMC drawings of the railgon and am set to thinking about building a few of these.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Frank, It easy to make railgon. I made 5 railgon cars. 








3 railgon and 2 Ex-railgon.











Bryan


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Bryan, 

Yes I have reviewed your thread about them in the past. I am hoping to make 3 - 5 myself.


----------

